# quitman county hunting lease



## bshadrick (Jul 16, 2014)

looking for 8 to 10 members  1000 acre membership is $850 property is located just north of Morris , Ga  off hwy 82 between Springville and Georgetown.
the west boundary is hodchokee creek and south boundary is pataula creek. We've  had this  track for forty years.
contact info.
Ben (229)3101458


----------



## bshadrick (Jul 24, 2014)

this is one the bucks killed that was taken off the place and my avatar pic  they were killed near there


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 27, 2014)

I joined this club, not this piece of property but another. bshadricks parents where so nice. We enjoyed our time at there house as we paid our dues for another piece of property. I rode the said piece with bshadrick(ben) on this 1000. we seen deer!! 1 big buck and several does. These folks are fine as they come. 
Give them a call and see for yourself. I am going to help mow roads and plant food plots. We have tractors.

Thanks ben for the tour today


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 27, 2014)

O- Yea, just encase ya'll did not know, I'm in the G O N bow challenge and I'm hunting on some of there property in hopes of killen a P/Y buck!!


----------



## bshadrick (Jul 31, 2014)

there is also 7 food plots on the place ranging from 3/4 of an acre and up .  feel free to call or pm me


----------



## grarmstrong2117 (Aug 5, 2014)

How many total members? pin in and out, first come first served rules?


----------



## bshadrick (Aug 6, 2014)

all food plots are open going to start this year pin and pin out. 8 to ten members .


----------



## sparkman8 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Great deer lease*

Just wanted to say I have hunted very close to this lease a few years ago and the deer in this area make for some of the best hunting in GA!  wish i was not already in a club I would jump on this!  Good luck


----------



## bshadrick (Aug 13, 2014)

sparkman8 said:


> Just wanted to say I have hunted very close to this lease a few years ago and the deer in this area make for some of the best hunting in GA!  wish i was not already in a club I would jump on this!  Good luck


There has been a lot good ones killed over the years.


----------



## bshadrick (Aug 24, 2014)

still  some openings left


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 24, 2014)

Any hogs? Do yall allow dogs for hogs in off season?


----------



## bshadrick (Aug 25, 2014)

yes there is hogs on place . yes we do allow dogs for hogs in off season


----------

